# ok, my new lathe(s)



## timbertoes (Apr 28, 2012)

Good morning all.

well just have to post up on my new 7x16 
Arrived Yesterday. (depending on when you read this, lol)

I do think I made the right decision to get a mini. The size is easy to work with comfortably.
To me, the toss up was between Micromark, BigDog and LMS. The 16"/Motor/"true inch" versus more tooling supplied.
Knowing tooling was never ending, and sometimes a craiglist score, went with the MM.



Now, a "bad" CL buy.  "Bad" becuase I paid too much, and its ways are worn. I have now learned a lesson.. the hard way. Story of my life though.



some what undaunted though, will cleanup and try to "make good". And promised it to my Son. So here is the compound almost ready


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats on the two lathes. 

The 7 by 16 is a nice size to start with. It won't hurt you too much if you make a boo boo. Remember its not the size of your tools that counts, its how you use them.:lmao:

Refurbishing the CL machine for your son is a great project and your son can make the learning mistakes we all make on his and not your new machine.

Benny


----------



## martik777 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nothing wrong with worn ways within reason. Will make you a better machinist learning to deal with them!


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 29, 2012)

martik777 said:


> Nothing wrong with worn ways within reason. Will make you a better machinist learning to deal with them!



That's the truth :biggrin:


Made my first threads yesterday....nut actually threaded on... not a very good job though. lets say Class -1 lol.
I will put a little (maybe a lot?) of blame on the tool bit. It was "ground as found" - came with the Sears 101 lathe.

I am new to it all. Still working not only on grinding skills, but need to get the HF Grinder up to "spec" so to speak.
Got to search for peoples tooling ideas for the tool grinder. The tables fit awful. Will be revisiting the youtube grinder mods.
Bought the grinder a year ago...just now took it out of the box.

I had a PM1127 Lathe, but was never all that happy with it. I let it sit for a long time. So I sold it, and a little used, expensive Ham radio setup ( I am K5JZS).
Ordered/waiting on a Grizzly 4003G. But just had to have a Mini Lathe too


----------



## timbertoes (May 6, 2012)

Making some progress on the Craftsamn/Atlas 618

before..



After...


----------



## AR1911 (May 7, 2012)

Good choice on the mini. I have a Microlux 7x14. They are the best of the Mini' IMO.

As for the 618, i have been through 4 of those to date, including the one I have now. I don't think any of them have had bed wear on the surface, but maybe some on the back edge, which is easy to machine without messing up all the other alignments.  At any rate, they make fun, easy resto projects.

I'm probably going to give one of the above to my son. I'll probably let him pick

Looks like you are finally having fun.   Good for you

Rex


----------



## timbertoes (May 7, 2012)

AR1911 said:


> Good choice on the mini. I have a Microlux 7x14. They are the best of the Mini' IMO.
> 
> As for the 618, i have been through 4 of those to date, including the one I have now. I don't think any of them have had bed wear on the surface, but maybe some on the back edge, which is easy to machine without messing up all the other alignments.  At any rate, they make fun, easy resto projects.
> 
> ...



did you mill the back edge ?  indicate off the extreme left and right ends ? thats been going through my mind.  maybe just try it first using a machinable epoxy, and not touch or just ever so barely touch the unworn back edges.
fixing the back edge on this would make it pretty usable I think.


----------



## AR1911 (May 7, 2012)

Is the back edge where you are measuring wear?


----------

